# The OUTBACK is home!



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Just got the trailer home from hibernation. Got plenty to do to prep her for the first weekend trip of 2004.

She survived the storage very well. I drilled my compartment door weep holes as soon as I got home. It is raining really hard right now, so tomorrow, I'll check for leaks. (hope she's dry!)

Let the dewinterization begin! (although snow is on the way!)


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

It's a great feeling getting ready for that first trip of the year. Have fun playing, Kirk


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Watch out the Mod man cometh!

Congrats on the defrosting I mean dewinterizing.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2004)

Happy, Happy, Joy, Joy!!!!! JollyMon, I think I'm looking forward to your first trip of the season as much as you are. I hope that the snow is just a little of the light fluffy kind. Gentlemen, start your modifications.

Happy camping,

Gary


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Man I bet you are ready to go.

I saw the news last night and they were saying snow in ND and I was thinking about the JollyMon.

Have fun.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I guess I won't tell Pete that it was close to 90 in CT today.....oops, I suppose he'll see this.. Sorry to gloat Pete?









Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Sorry to say, after a night of serious rain...(Snow fell just 20 miles North of me!)
The OUTBACK bike door was leaking water!








It was also leaking from the antenae crank.

Both were leaks I have battled before. I had the General Manager at my dealer on the phone ASAP! He was made aware of my SERVICE problems before, and I again expressed my angst. He said he would research the problem with SERVICE and get back to me. No call today.









I told him what I thought of the situation. I believe Keystone simply made a crappy door. They figured it out, and fixed it on the 2004 models.

My warranty period is expired, and hopefully, because this was a problem I've had since day 1, they will make it right.

If they don't...I'm going to need therapy!


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey Pete, what size is that door? Will the 2004 door fit and if so can you buy one and have the dealer put it in? May just save you some stress and money on labor. Kirk


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2004)

JollyMon, Sorry to read about the leaks. Not having a "bike door", I don't know what you're going through there; but the antenna leak shouldn't be hard to fix. I know it's discouraging, but keep thinking about that Buffet concert. Sure was hot here yesterday! Sorry, couldn't resist.

Happy camping,

Gary


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I suggested to the GM that the new bike door (2004) is redesigned, and may be a better fix. I didn't measure the new one, but I'm sure they could do some kind of mod. It would be great if they put in the new style. I don't think I'd want to buy it and tackle the job myself...it would probably leak worse when I was done!









Remember: I'm the TIM ALLEN of modifications!









6 days and a wake up to JIMMY BUFFETT LIVE!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Just a smidge of SNOW in Castle Rock, CO last night and into this morning. Temps fell into the mid 30's. The forecast for this Saturday and Sunday, our first real camping trip, is 73 and 74 degrees. Nice recovery!

Taking the kiddos to Chatfield SRA to try out their new fishing poles. They can't wait. I haven't fished since 1976 (I was 7), so I gotta get pumped to wrap live worms around hooks and remove hooks from fish mouths. Can't wait...









Kidding aside, it will b fun. We are excited.

Randy


----------

